# Romance Languages Written in Non-Latin Scripts



## Singha

Hi everyone!

I'm wondering how many Romance languages are written in non-Latin scripts.  As far as I know, the only one is Aromanian which according to Ethnologue is sometimes written using the Greek alphabet.  Am I missing any others?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fdb

Ladino (Judaeo-Spanish) is traditionally written with the Sephardic version of Hebrew script (so-called Rashi script).
There are also Spanish documents in Arabic script from the period of Arab rule in Spain.


----------



## Singha

Thanks for this!


----------



## Singha

I also read that Ladino has been written using the Greek and Cyrillic scripts in the past.


----------



## Stoggler

Romanian has been written in the Cyrillic script in the past, and it wasn't until 1860 that its use ended (officially).

Moldovan was written in the Cyrillic script during Soviet days, and it is still in use today in Transnistria.


----------



## Agró

Kharja - Wikipedia


----------



## Sardokan1.0

There are some documents in Sardinian language, dating back from Xth to XIIth centuries written using the Greek alphabet. Since in that period Sardinia was de facto independent, but formally it was still a Byzantine province, even if the contacts with central government were lost during IXth century, Greek language continued to be used in official documents until early XIIth century, and some documents in Sardinian language were written using Greek alphabet. In the same way the Sardinian church continued to use the Byzantine liturgy until late XIIth century.

These documents are safeguarded in Pisa and in Marseille, which during the middle ages had many contacts with Sardinia

The text below is about a donation of Sardinian lands and churches given to the monks of St. Vittore of Marseille from one of the four Judikes (judges) which ruled over the four nations of Sardinia called "Judicados"




Spoiler: Carta Calaritana : (year 1089)



† Ήνóμ[ινη] δε πύτρη έτ φιλ[ιο έ] σσάντω ήσπήριτο. Εγω ίούδ[ιχι Σαλούση περ βολουντ]άτη δέ δόννου Δ[έου] πότεστάνδω πάρτη δε Κ[άραλης]……….………….σο ηστα καρτα πρό κάωσα κη δέδητϊ πάτρε μέου ιούδικι Τρογοτόρη ά σάντου Σατούρνη…κη σα δοννακάλια σούα δε Κλούσω κουν σέρβους σούους έ κουν άκίλας σούας, ά Φοράτου Κορσου κ[ουν μουλι] έρε σούα έ κουν φίλιους σούους, σενε Σοφία κη λασσέ λίβερα πρό άνημα δε φίλια μία δόννα Ελένη, έ ο……………..ττο…..βέλο έ α μουλιέρε σούα έ α φίλιους σούους, έ α Σχαρφάου έ α μουλ[ι]έρη σούα έ α φίλι[ους σούους], έ δόλη βερβεκάριου α τΤουρβηνη Κεκερέος έ α μουλιέρε σούα έ α φίλιους σούους, έ Κωστα[ντίνω]. Κ[όρσ]ω έ α μουλιέρε σούα έ α φίλιους σούους, έ α Γιάνη ‘Ορκεσό έ λλάτους δέ φίλιους σούους κ[η] φούητι …τλο σούα λίβερα….έβοντι ούνου σουπέρ κλουκα βία λάτους ά ησα μάμα, ε ά Φοράτα Κοροσου φίλια [δε] Κωσταντίνου Κόρσου, έ Κομητα Κόκκας φίλιο δε Κωσταντίνη Κόκκας, ε δόλη βήνια ην Τέρτριω, έ [η]σα δομιστι[α] δε κανάλε δε Τούφου, έ ην παρτζόνε κάντου άπω ήν Σετζάλε έ ην Τέρτριω ε σαλτο έδ άκουα έ ττέρα άρατόρια κή άπω άβ απα μία δόννα Γεωργία δε Σετζάλε κ[η] πάρτζω κουν φράτες μίους, έ ησα δομέστια δε γρ…..δε άκκουα τόττα κάντου άπω, ε ησα δομέστια μία δε κάστρω δε Μουγέτι, έ πλάτζας δε δονικέλου Πέτρου κη σούντου άντε κλήσια δε σάντου Σατούρνη, έ δομέστια δε Κελλάριους κη μι τραμουτέη, έδ άργιόλας κη σούντου σούπρα δοννακάλια δε Κλούσω, έ παρτζόνες μίας κή πάρτζω κουν Τζέργης δέ Γουνάλι ήν Πλάταγες έ ην Κούρβας, έ δολλη σέμητα δε κανάλη δε Σίνναη κη φούη δ άου μέου ίούδικι Μαριάνη, έ δέητ ίλλα φράττη μέου δόννου Γουνάρη ά τΤορβενή δε Κούκας έ σσέ καστηκού σα σέμητα δάβα πράδη έ δαβα βουδουρη ε………λλκερε έ δαβα σίτη. ‘Ετ έγω ίούδικη Σαλούση πρό άμάντζα δέ πάτρε μέου δέ ηλλ[α……]λλα δε Τουρβενή δε Κούρκασο ά νηασέλη[ς] σέμητα μία δε τηρία κη φούητι δε ρένου δε άρμεντάριο[υ], εδ άπασίνδε πρόδε σάντου Σατούρνου έ κονδο μανδέστε κούν πανήλιου δέ Σίνναη κουν……..ίτζου, έ σσίαντα ην μάνους δε δόννου Δέου, έ σίατ ίλλης Δόλίας ίούδικη, έ σίαντα ήν [μάν]ους δέ [π]ρεσβητορε κι άετ έσερε. ‘Ε ήνπερ[α]τόρ[ε] κή λ άτη καστικάρη ήστα δελεγάντζια έ φαγερε κάντου νάρατ ήστα κάρτα σίατ βενεδίττου δάβα Δέους έ δάβα σσάντα Μαρία έ δα[βα σσάν]του Σατούρνου. Εδ ες τέστϊμόνιους δονικέλου Μαριάνη, δονικέλου ‘Ορτζόκορ, δονικέλου Τζέργης λόκου σαλ[βα]τόρη, δονικέλου Κομητά, δον[ι]κε[λου] Γουνάρη, δονικέλου Πέτρου, δονικέλου Τουρβενί, δονικέλου Μαριάνη, δονικέλου Τρογοτόρη. ‘Ε κή λ ατα ήνβέρτερε άπατα άνάθεμα άβα πάτρη έδ φίλιου έ σσπήριτου σάντου έ δε σάντα Μαρία έ δέ δώδεκη άπόστολους έ ΙS προφέτας ΚΔ σενιούρες Τ[ΙΗ] σάντο[υς] πάτρες, έ σσόρτη κουν ‘Ιουδα τραγιτόρη. Φίατ, φίατ, άμεν. ‘Ε φάτζαντα μίσσας σουας πρό άνημα δέ πάτρη μέου ίούδικη ‘Ορτζόκορ ά σσάντου Σατούρνου ήν…………δίες δέ Αγούστου κάντου φουτί μορτου έ ά νατάλε δέ σάντου Σατούρνου έ ά ννατάλε Δόμηνου [έ α] σσάβ[α]το δέ καρήσεκ[αρη έ] α λλούνης δέ πους πάσχα πϊτζήνα έ δε τόττα σάττερα κάοσα, ε άτζαντ αντε σερβήτζιο δε Δ[έου]ς έ προ σε[δ]εη σάντα δε κλήσια. Αμήν, γένοιτο, γένοιτο. ††† ††† †††





Spoiler: Transcription in Latin alphabet :



†I(n) nom(ini) de patri et fil(io e) ssanto ispirito. Ego iud(iki Salusi per bolunt)ati de donnu D(eu) potestando parti de K(aralis)………………………………(fat)so ista karta pro kaosa ki dediti patre meu iudiki Trogotori a Santu Saturni …..chi sa donnakalia sua de Kluso kun serbus suus e kun akilas suas, a Phoratu Korsu k(un muli)ere sua e kun filius suus, sene Sophia ki lassé libera pro anima de filia mia donna Eleni, e do…….tto……..belo e a muliere sua e a filius suus e a Scarphau e a mul(i)eri sua e a fili(us suus), e doli berbecariu a tTurbeni Kekereos e a muliere sua e a filius suus, e Kosta(ntino) K(ors)o e a muliere sua e a filius suus, e a Giani Orkeso e llatus de filius suus k(i) fuiti…tlo sua libera…..ebonti unu super kluka bia latus a isa mama, e a Phorata Korosu filia de Kostantinu Korsu, e Komita Kokkas filio de Kostantini Kokkas, e doli binia in Tertrio, e (i)sa domisti(a) de kanale de Tuphu, e in partzone kantu apo in Setzale e in Tertrio e salto ed akua e ttera aratoria ki apo ab apa mia donna Georgia de Setzale k(i) partzo kun frates mius, e isa domestia de gr(erori) de akkua totta kantu apo, e isa domestia mia de kastro de Mugeti, e platzas de donikelu Petru ki suntu ante klisia de Santu Saturni, e domestia de Kellarius ki mi tramutei, ed argiolas ki suntu supra donnakalia de Kluso, e partzones mias ki partzo kun Tzergis de Gunali in Platages e in Kurbas, e dolli semita de kanali de Sinnai ki fui d’au meu iudiki Mariani, e deit illa fratti meu donnu Gunari a tTorbeni de Kurkas e sse kastiku sa semita daba pradi e daba buduri e ……..llkere e daba siti. Et ego iudiki Salusi pro amantza de patre meu de ill(a) ….lla de Turbeni de Kurkaso a niaseli(s) semita mia de tiria ki fuiti de renu de armentari(u), ed apasinde prode Santu Saturnu e kondomandeste kun paniliu de Sinnai kin……………………….itzu e ssianta in manus de donnu Deu, e siat illis Dolias iudiki, o sianta in (man)us de (p)resbitore ki aet esere. E inper(a)tor(e) ki l ati kastikari ista delegantzia e fagere kantu narat ista karta siat benedittu daba Deus e daba Ssanta Maria e da(ba Ssan)tu Saturnu. Ed es testimonius donikelu Tzergis loku sal(ba)tori, donikelu Komita, don(i)ke(lu) Gunari, donikelu Petru, donikelu Turbeni, donikelu Mariani, donikelu Trogodori. E ki l ata inbertere apata anathema aba patri ed filiu e sspiritu Santu e de Santa Maria e de dodeki apostolus e XVI prophetas XXIV seniures CCC(XVIII) Sant(us) patres, e ssorti kun Iuda traditori. Fiat, fiat amen. E fatzanta missas suas pro anima de patri meu iudiki Ortzokor a Santu Saturnu in ….dies de Agustu kantu futi mortu e a natale de Santu Saturnu e a natale Dominu (e a ) ssab(a)to de karisek(ari e) a llunis de pus pascha pitzina e de totta sattera kaosa, e atzant ante serbitzio e D(eu)s e pro se(d)e i santa de klisia. Amen, genoito, genoito. ††† ††† †††


----------



## Singha

Thanks for all the replies!  Very interesting! 
[moderator note: Off-topic question removed. Please feel free to open a new thread for any question you may have that is unrelated to the topic indicated in the title of this one. After searching the forum to make sure it wasn't already asked. Thanks. Cherine]


----------



## Penyafort

Most of the Romance languages in the Iberian Peninsula have samples of texts in what is known as _aljamiado _(Arabic script). A few are even considered important literary texts.

The one which clearly used it, for obvious reasons, was Mozarabic, the Romance used in the Iberian territories under Muslim rule. The kharjas mentioned in a post above are the best literary sample of it, as well as one of the earliest in any Romance language, but many of them have been hard to translate -specially regarding vowels- precisely because of the use of the Arabic script.


----------

